
John Romero's Principles for Programmers - anttiviljami
https://github.com/anttiviljami/romero-programming-principles
======
baldfat
Principle 6 Fix Bugs Immediately

As soon as you see a bug, you fix it. Do not continue on.

I never understood the idea that you blast through code then go back and fix
it later. Later never happened.

